# Stinging With Letdown?



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

OUCH!

For the past day or so, I have had an awful stinging when my milk lets down. It's not a tingle...it's a STING.

I did have a mastitis/plugged duct scare about a week ago, but it cleared up (or so I thought). No redness or soreness otherwise, no feeling cruddy, etc.

Any ideas? DD is 3.5 weeks old.

Thank you!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I don't know if this will help at all, but I thought I would share my experience.

I used to get a wicked nipple sting during let down. It was never the entire breast though - just the nipple. It was quite painful, but it has diminished over time. DD is 4 1/2 months and when I do feel it now (not all the time), it's not nearly as bad as it used to be.

Hope you find some help!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

That's something no one told me about that really took me by surprise when it happened. But I called my sisters and I called my mom and they all said it was normal and it usually starts around 3-4 weeks and lasts for a month or so. I'm getting a letdown right now talking about it. haha
I hold the breast that isn't being used in my hand and push it back toward my chest to stop the stinging in that one. I usually don't feel it in the one that is nursed on.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

I had that - it felt like needles were shooting through all the milk ducts of my breasts.

But it started within days of ds' birth and lasted a couple-two-three weeks or so.

I guessed that it was the milk excersing the ducts? I dunno. Sorry I'm no help here.


----------



## newmomma2005 (Oct 16, 2004)

I get this and my let-down is so strong it makes DS pop off the breast. When he does, I can see milk SPRAYING out with some substantial force! (No wonder he pops off so fast) If I push back on the nipple a few times it slows and he is able to get back on. My stinging coincides with this, though he does not have to pop off every time. I have had this since he was just about 2 weeks old. And it is only the first let-down that stings so bad and is so strong, the second let-down is a tingling light sting. He drinks right through that one. I should add after that: I have a "long nurser" he likes to linger at the breast, otherwise I might not even know I have a second letdown, as it takes 30 minutesto get that one most times.


----------



## peachymomma (Jun 25, 2003)

thrush maybe? overactive letdown?
sorry jen I am NAK...
Oh and I will be needing diaper covers soon


----------



## crat19 (Jul 25, 2002)

HI! my dd is 3 weeks old and I just started experiencing the stinging, uncomfortable letdown. Just reading this thread made it happen, too! I imagine it's just our body working through the milk production process. I nursed ds thru this pg and wondered whether the stinging letdown and engorgement would occur this time, since I produced milk thru the pg. It did. It is. I imagine it's normal. Just keep your eyes out for other things such as thrush, plugged duct, mastitis. Good luck with your continued nursing! It really is a wonderful thing...


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi Carla!







: Hope you guys are doing well!

Yep... you guys pretty much summed it up, lol..... needle-like pain, burning and stinging right in the nipple area, the whole nine yards.

I'm hoping it will let up in a few weeks... I don't remember this happening with my other daughter. I now have a lovely blood blister thingie on one side, so I'm going to see a LC on Monday.

LOL crat19 about having the stinging/letdown just reading the thread! Sorry about that!









Thank you so much for the advice and commiseration!


----------



## crat19 (Jul 25, 2002)

oooohhh! there it goes again.... :LOL


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

I had the burning let-down like mad, and for several months!

It would stop me in my tracks it hurt so bad! For me it was just a wicked burning in my whole breast.

I had to breathe like I was having a contraction. At least, though, I had warning that the milk was coming so I could avoid soaking my shirt. (I am not a big nursing pad fan while bumming around at home.)


----------



## caitlinsmom (Jun 10, 2004)

I have this same thing!! Brings tears to my eyes sometimes. Anyway I had it with dd and around 3 mo it totally went away. I am hoping it goes away faster this time.

Good luck, sorry I wasnt any help.


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

My letdowns were *very* strong starting at about 4 weeks. The burning and tingling would be so sharp that it would make my toes curl!! The pain did ease up after a month or so, I would still feel the letdowns, but they weren't so painful. I stopped feeling letdowns completely around 6-7 months.







Hang in there!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh joy.... a couple months of this....









I was telling a friend yesterday that it was crazy because I was thinking, "Ok, natural labor and childbirth...not so bad.... this letdown pain.... I can't deal."

LOL...this too shall pass.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi,
Same here--most women describe letdown pain as a tugging or tingling, but my first feelings of letdown were like thousands of tiny knives! It lasted from about three weeks old until about four months old with the first one, then less with the second and third babies.

My LLL Leader suggested that maybe certain women with sensitive skin may feel it more intensely. My sister also has that intense letdown pain until her babies are a couple of months old.

Often the *first* letdown hurt that much, and then the second (and third, etc.) were less intense. Hang in there. It almost always goes away after a while.


----------



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

I had the same thing and if it's any consolation dd is now 9 mos. and i don't feel letdowns at all! It will pass though once your supply gets perfected! Until then I'll send you some numbing vibes :LOL !! good luck and hang in there!


----------

